# Oaking during fermentation



## JohnF (Jul 9, 2005)

I'm following a recipe that calls for adding oak during primary fermentation but has no other remarks.



The directions on the oak package say to add after fermentation is complete for a min of 8 weeks.



It's sitting in the must right now and yeast goes in the AM......



What do I do now?



How long should I leave the oak in there?



help....



John F


----------



## Maui Joe (Jul 10, 2005)

John,


Sounds like you are following the recipe if it is calling for the oak in the primary. Some winemakers also add oak after... during aging in bulk prior to bottling.


I have done both at times...kinda a matter of taste from there on. Your palate will let you know..and what you prefer. Taste testing will determine the length of time you wish to keep the oak in.


----------



## geocorn (Jul 10, 2005)

Normally you add oak powder or chips during primary and the oak cubes or beans during bulk aging. Does your recipe state what kind of oak to add?


----------



## JohnF (Jul 10, 2005)

Yikes....



It calls for chips but I used cubes (Item # 6341A) I guess I should have used #7410B or #7405B



I didn't catch that.








Should I fish them out, will the cubes still work in the primary?



John F


----------



## Joseph1 (Jul 10, 2005)

John, I'd leave the cubes in. It takes longer for the oak to be extracted from the cubes than from chips. To maximize exposure, I'dtransfer the cubes to the secondary. After secondary, I'd rinse the cubes and let the wine age on them. Taste periodically to determine if it has reachedthe level of oak desired.


----------



## MichaelZ (Mar 5, 2007)

Awesome question John...


----------



## Wade E (Mar 5, 2007)

Is that a Foghat quote Michealz?


----------



## Lodi Wino (Apr 11, 2007)

using the oak cubes during fermentation you can simulate a barrel fermentation....then transfer cubes over for secondary aging to finish out to your tastes


----------

